# I need to make my own ladder stabilizer. Can you help?



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am in the process of painting 50 mill style windows. I am midway through but the last 20 or so are going to be difficult. I used ladder jacks and a plank and it went very well.

Now the terrain is much different so I feel ladder stabilizers are the way to go.

Now for the problem....the windows are 6ft wide and 12ft tall. I do not believe anyone sells a bullhorn larger than 65 inches.

I was thinking of just going to home depot and buying a 80 inch piece of square steel stock and attaching it to the ladder using the clamps from the sets I own. I realize this would be just a straight piece of metal ut the windows are recessed into the building about one foot.

Any input would be welcomed.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds good. I did something similar for a church I painted with large recessed windows. I just used a 2x4 clamped to the top rung. Worked great.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe get a standard sized stabilizer, cut it in half and getting some square tubing that slips right over the top. drill a couple holes in through and use 2 bolts per side. get some extra U clamps


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

All you have to do is get you a couple L-brackets about 2"x2" and use sheet metal screws to screw the L- bracket to the end of the horns. (First you will have to pull off the rubbers). Then I use a 1"x4" spruce trim board cut long enough to bridge the window and use wood screws to attach to L brackets. Now go down to the hardware store and find some foam that is about 1/4 inch thick and glue and staple to the edge that touches the window/building. Works great for me. Also with the foam it will not slide around.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Brian: I also just keep it together all the time and only use those horns for that kind of job.


----------



## 88dblifestyle (Dec 4, 2009)

LA Painter said:


> Sounds good. I did something similar for a church I painted with large recessed windows. I just used a 2x4 clamped to the top rung. Worked great.


:yes: Yeah.. I helped my neighbor to paint in his house and i used also 1x4 clamped... It's great! :thumbup:


----------

